# PFD types - bit of a survey



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

I am about to get my first PFD for the kayak. The ones I used to use on the tinnie would be way too bulky for the yak (which I haven't paddled yet by the way)

At the moment I'm leaning toward an inflatable (manual) yolk type one, which packs up small, seems relatively unintrusive, wouldn't provide for any bulk in the back area, and can be partially inflated for low risk areas (lakes, very close inshore, dead calm conditions) or fully inflated for higher risk situations (offshore, inclement weather etc)

What type of PFD do you have, and why did you choose it, and how does it perform now that you've used it a while??

Thanks all

Big D


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey D
Not sure if you have quite got the inflatables sussed. When they say Manual, it means you pull a ripcord to inflate it automatically. Auto means it will inflate when the trigger gets wet. (a bad thing in a kayak)
You can of course blow it up with you mouth as much as you want but im not sure why you would.
But, i do think theyre a good thing..


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

the most popular types are made by the ULTRA company. The Ultra Trek or Ultra Gorge models are both popluar pfds and designed for kayakers. Hobie also have their own brand which are pretty good too. Perception also have a pfd which is designed for kayaking (high back so as not to interfere with seat)

Whatever you choose it should be lightweight, comfortable and not too bulky. If you also ike to carry things on your PFD look for one with a decent front zipper pocket (The ultra Trek is probably the best one). Some models also have space for a drink bladder.

i used to only wear mind when going offshore but now I wear it all the time as its comfortable and I use it to attach my safety knife, UHF, whistle and for holding my camera.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Donutslayer said:


> Hey D
> Not sure if you have quite got the inflatables sussed. When they say Manual, it means you pull a ripcord to inflate it automatically. Auto means it will inflate when the trigger gets wet. (a bad thing in a kayak)
> You can of course blow it up with you mouth as much as you want but im not sure why you would.
> But, i do think theyre a good thing..


Thanks for that Donutslayer ???? (are you a cop by any chance!)

I don't want the hassle of getting my PFD serviced due to the whole c02 cannister, I was sure someone told me they blow theirs up orally, a bit like a BCD can be blown up when diving manually. I was hoping to get one that didnt need c02 cannisters, I could inflate to a comfortable level depending on the circumstances, more like a kiddies inflatable toy you wear around your neck! Maybe I'm asking abit much!

And you're right, I certainly haven't got PDFs sussed at all, haven't looked at them yet apart from the internet, thought I would get opinions from the site first prior armed with a little bit of knowledge before speaking to a salesman trying to sell me something they make more profit on which would possibly not profit me comfort/practical wise.

Thanks for your input and for clarifying the auto vs manual thing. Manual seems a little useless, for instance if you were hit by a stinker and knocked out, or fainted and fell into the water when you saw a 6m white pointer circling you - unless you had deflated it prior it wouldnt' keep you afloat.

Big D


----------



## Scouse (Aug 1, 2007)

> You can of course blow it up with you mouth as much as you want but im not sure why you would.
> But, i do think theyre a good thing..


I wouldn't say a blow up one is a particulary good idea as if you are out of your yak and have already taken in a good amount of water you will not be able to blow it up at all.

Ian


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

I use a stormy seas yoke inflatable, tassie made 

Couple of things...

With the manual version it just means you need to pull the rip cord on the gas cylinder to inflate the yoke in an emergancy. You can also inflate and deflate it with the mouthpeice, no problems there. In fact its a good idea to inflate it every now and again to make sure theres no leaks.

I see it like this, worse case scenario is someone runs you over in a boat and knocks you out, If your wearing a pfd2 or 3 you had better hope you land on your back and if your wearing an inflatable you had better hope you have time to rip that cord before you get hit. If you dont manage to do either of those things you could be in trouble, Im not sure if the odds favor one or the other, fairly even imo.

One thing I can say about the yoke is I wear it without fail, 40C to 5C it doesnt matter, you soon forget you even have it on.

The big bulky boat pfd1's are worse than useless on a yak :lol: No matter what ya get, just get something you will use and not stow.

Well thats my 2bobs+gst worth 8)

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a paddling PDF for the Kayak. No idea what brand it is, but has a couple of pockets and nothing on the back to interfere with the seat. I Generally only wear it when I feel the conditions require it.

I have a Stormy Type 1 manually inflatable vest. I use this for all other boating. I wear this when the conditions require it, or as it's lined, when I am cold.

Just a word of warning on partially inflating the vest by mouth, I've heard on the yachties grapevine that if you activate the cylinder on a vest that already has some air in it, you can pop the air bladder. It could be complete BS, we'll need to get mythbusters onto it before it's confirmed.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah I think theres a warning on them about that, or at their website, cant quite remember where I read it. But like you said, setting off the gas cylinder when its allready inflated has the potential to damage it. Im guessing its happened to the auto-inflating versions with the "wet switch" more than the manual versions, you would need to have a real brain fart to set it off while its allready inflated :lol:

At the end of the day I just think it comes down to personal opinion, theres no right or wrong, you just need to decide what is best for you. I thought alot about it before buying mine, in the end a couple of things let me to the inflatable, one was comfort...which means I'll allways wear it and the other is when I'll actually need it.....which is only in a real emergency where I have fear for my life... touch wood... that hasnt happened and wont.

It doesnt take long to find the info on what each type of PFD is designed for, each state safety body has their own wording it seems http://www.mast.tas.gov.au/domino/mast/ ... l/fsSearch thats the Tas one, theres a little bit on them there. The people who make them have written it in black and white, a pfd2-3 isnt designed to support your head, so the people who say inflatables are no good when your knocked out are wearing a pfd2-3 I assume.....

Im not saying dont wear a pfd2-3, its better than nothing, just dont be fooled by the anti- inflatable crowd :lol:

Heres 3 questions, What are the chances a boat can run you down without you having at least some warning? If your hit by a boat and knocked out cold,while wearing a pfd2-3...what are your chances of not ending up with your face in the water? Do you ever paddle alone?

Its no secret, Im a fan of the inflatable pfd1's....it wasnt so long ago that all pfd1's felt like wearing a 5inch thick straitjacket! And were stored under the seats or stuffed up in the bow...and were still there after they recover the boat and send the bodys to the coroner.

Ive gone over most of this before on here, but I think its an important issue and I'll encourage as many people as I can to wear a pfd1....no matter what brand.[certified of course]

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I have an Ultra Trek - very comfortable and plenty of pockets and provides warmth but not uncomfortable in summer. Have always worn a life jacket when Kayaking and so just don't notice it.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies people. I ended up getting the Trek Ultra. Tried on a few (some more expensive) - the Trek fit well, was easy for me to put on, has a good reputation and came highly recommended. I was surprised at the whole rating thing, and can not for the life of me work out why someone (apart from hunting animals) would want one in a dull blue, grey etc. which drops what could be a PFD2 to a 3. The Trek is bright yellow, especially good for me because the Quest is light grey (or wounded dolphin grey I like to call it which is what I reckon a GW will thing it is with my uncoordinated paddling!) I wanted to stand out a little more. The pockets are great, and are yet to work out exactly what to keep in them tackle wise, but no doubt they will be put to good use. I paddled today in the rain and my rain jacket fits well over the whole thing. I'm really happy with the $140 it cost. Thanks again for the assistance from this thread.

Big D


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

occy said:


> Good choice there. Money well spent.
> 
> By the way, I'm quite disturbed I didn't get any bites from those who think it isn't necessary (too hot, too uncomfortable, I keep it handy in the hatch etc etc) to always wear a PFD. ;-)


I think that's because deep down everyone knows it in their best interest if they get hit by a stinker, or they get smashed in the surf, or a GW pulls you off by the leg and you can't tread water properly.... :shock: to wear a PFD! :lol:


----------

